# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Powerlifters Opinion for my first cycle

## SEOINAGE

Reference thread with pictures and body fat. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread....#.UF_HWlGJSws

I currently weigh 228, wouldn't consider my lifts very competitive. I haven't mastered pause bench nor really prepared for a meet. Only time I have used equipment was a bench shirt a few years ago that was flat out wrong for me. My training has been a combination of some ME work, a lot of rep work in 5 rep range, with assistance, and cycling through, it's actually fairly decent planned out progression when eating it works. I have tried to do something more similar to westside in the past, but I didn't respond too well, I'm too much a beginner to benefit from it properly, more importantly speed bench was always terrible for me, although speed band box squats yield results.

Current gym lifts. Bench 345x5, reverse band bench 445x1 with average bands, 2 board press 405x3. Recent squat 415x5, reverse band box squat 495x3. Deadlift 445x3 although I have done more in the past, but respond better with deficit deads, deadlift has been awkward to me lately whereas 3 years ago my squat and deadlift were second nature. I haven't used a belt or wrist wraps in a couple years, and tried the belt on again and it's so foreign as before I really needed it to hit any decent weights, now I can't do anything with it on. In prep for a meet or getting more serious about getting my lifts higher I believe I would need to start using it again.

There's APF meets around, some WABL. I believe apf is 2 ply, wabl single. I've been a spectator at an APF meet a few years back. I imagine where I live now it opens up some areas within 5 hours away that would probably have even more options for federations. Would honestly prefer raw competition first, although at some point if I got more dialed into my size I would like to learn gear and see if I can get good at it.

I would like to start cycling, nothing crazy at this point, not trying to be a professional competitor unless I do better than expected, more for something enjoyable and I like competition and would like to get involved in something I enjoy and have another thing to spice up my life a bit. I was thinking I would do best in 220 or 242 lb weight class. Even maybe 198 if I could lose some weight. At the same time my body fat is a little bothersome, I mean I can run and jump and do activities without a problem, although could probably do better a bit lighter, I don't intend to be some super heavyweight unless I was capable of setting records, so that really isn't in the plan of things. 

Ok really here is my question, should I cut before running my first cycle, or run my cycle while I am at the strongest I have been, cut later or keep progressing till I am in dire need of a cut? At some point I really would like to get rid of this excess bodyfat, honestly for my height I am too heavy in relation to how much muscle I have. So I am trying to think of a game plan, kind of second guessing a lot of things and not sure what to do. Advice of people more physique oriented is cut first, even austinite thinks I should just focus on losing the excess weight and not worry about my lifts while doing so, in past if I try to worry about my lifts while seriously cutting I can get hurt, otherwise I can cut slowly but it's brutal to do for such a long time.

I'm currently on TRT for 8 months, but at times second guess it's worth. I managed to get to a similar point a few years ago at same body weight and similar lifts, little bit lower on lifts, little heavier, but naturally, although as test has seemed to continue to decline so did everything else except my bench which was consistently slowly moving up. 

I could bulk and focus primarily on strength gains for 12 weeks at 600 mg a week, then maintain a while and start a more serious cut and lead it in to another cycle, or run a bit higher test on a second cycle for a recomp or cut or whatever you want to call it, dunno if focus should be on strength or not. But benefit would be starting at my strongest and improving it, I really want a raw 400 lb bench, and 600 lbs S/DL, it's a goal I have had a long time, hitting it, and then maybe later hitting it at 200 lbs would finish the goal and could move on to something else.

Or I could do a really fast cut, not worry about lifts, run my cycle and get my lifts back up, even though I could probably do a natural bulk afterwards and get the lifts back up, almost afraid I would just get just as fat. I am really new to AAS, and don't have a clue how to proceed to achieve my goals.

Sorry for the long post, I could probably reorganize it but, hopefully people can read it and give me some input and understand what I am after. Was just hoping to see if the powerlifters here had a different opinion. I know some strongman that prefer to carry more body fat and some powerlifters I know will do the same, but dunno if it is by choice as much as it is they are just doing whatever they can to lift big regardless of weight, sorry to offend if I don't have a good picture in my mind of things, I really am new to this, and inexperienced.

----------


## dec11

when is the comp? i cant say much without knowing that.

if you're going to hit max's then you should be wearing a belt. what do you mean by wrist straps? wraps and _lifting_ straps are diff, if you holding a squat bar low on your traps like you should be then trust me, you need wrist wraps, they will also help you bench more.

----------


## OnTheSauce

shit man ive never thought to use wrist wraps on my squats. i got some rhino ones in my gym bag that NEVER get used.

----------


## dec11

> shit man ive never thought to use wrist wraps on my squats. i got some rhino ones in my gym bag that NEVER get used.


when you get to my age, you'll wish you had of, i cant even hold 60kgs down my back now without 'em, my wrists are so sore. im guessing all the years lifting have stretched the tendons etc

----------


## SEOINAGE

I was using wrist wraps before, and used them to hit my first 345x1. But didn't think to use on squat, actually might be a good idea as I have been having some pain in my right hand while squatting.

I guess I need to look at a comp schedule, I still felt like I had a ways to go, but i might as well get competing soon. I'll start looking at meets in my area.

----------


## dec11

> I was using wrist wraps before, and used them to hit my first 345x1. But didn't think to use on squat, actually might be a good idea as I have been having some pain in my right hand while squatting.
> 
> I guess I need to look at a comp schedule, *I still felt like I had a ways to go*, but i might as well get competing soon. I'll start looking at meets in my area.


bollocks to that, get in and start competing for the enjoyment, it'll spur you on to great aspirations if you get the buzz. my 1st ever comp finishing total was a whopping 105kg benchpress...........

----------


## Phased

If your new to steroids , might want to run a basic cycle first to get the hang of things.

----------


## dec11

> If your new to steroids, might want to run a basic cycle first to get the hang of things.


yep, why i asked when the comp is. if its soon he should go in and just compete, if at least 8mths away then a dry run would be useful

----------


## Phased

> yep, why i asked when the comp is. if its soon he should go in and just compete, if at least 8mths away then a dry run would be useful


I got to the end and read that and I got ahead of myself, before I read that he was new to it I was screaming Halotestin in my head. Im sure you have had your fun with that as well.

----------


## dec11

> I got to the end and read that and I got ahead of myself, before I read that he was new to it I was screaming Halotestin in my head. Im sure you have had your fun with that as well.


never tried yet believe or not, i hear some guys call it over rated and dbol is a better option, i'll give it a run next year and see for myself. tren , dbol and drol was a seriously potent strength combo!

----------


## Phased

> never tried yet believe or not, i hear some guys call it over rated and dbol is a better option, i'll give it a run next year and see for myself. tren, dbol and drol was a seriously potent strength combo!


What was your cycle and dose of Tren , Dbol and a50 in weeks and mg's if you remember. That's a winner right there.

----------


## dec11

> What was your cycle and dose of Tren, Dbol and a50 in weeks and mg's if you remember. That's a winner right there.


5wks total per week of tren test drol and dbol (plus my nebido trt shot, start of aug) was 2100mg pw, the total for the last 7 days was 4550mgs. was on just over 6wks in total.

----------


## Phased

> 5wks total per week of tren test drol and dbol (plus my nebido trt shot, start of aug) was 2100mg pw, the total for the last 7 days was 4550mgs. was on just over 6wks in total.


Never stacked drol and dbol before, that's a unstoppable combo I bet. You must handle sides well, including adding in that tren ..respect

----------


## dec11

> Never stacked drol and dbol before, that's a unstoppable combo I bet. You must handle sides well, including adding in that tren..respect


some elevated BP at times, bad temper, sweats and back and calf pumps but on the whole, not too bad. 

most ppl that preach on about how terrible tren is havent even tried yet, i'll bet!

----------


## SEOINAGE

It will be basic test only probably 600 mg, as 200 mg barely gets me in upper range. I think arimidex gives me headaches, but on 200 mg I don't need an ai. Should I try aromasin for cycle? I would think 2-3 mg of arimidex could cover it, so how much aromisn? 

So do I need to cut first, or can I run a cycle from where I am at now? Or should i do a little trimming for a month and then hit it? I could drop probably 15 lbs maybe 20 at the cost of some strength.

----------


## dec11

> It will be basic test only probably 600 mg, as 200 mg barely gets me in upper range. I think arimidex gives me headaches, but on 200 mg I don't need an ai. Should I try aromasin for cycle? I would think 2-3 mg of arimidex could cover it, so how much aromisn? 
> 
> So do I need to cut first, or can I run a cycle from where I am at now? Or should i do a little trimming for a month and then hit it? I could drop probably 15 lbs maybe 20 at the cost of some strength.


you wouldnt need anywhere near 2-3mg'd adex, i can get by on .5mg eod on 1500mgs worth of gear per week, and im gyno prone.

still need to know on when you plan on competing as far as dropping bf goes

----------


## SEOINAGE

> you wouldnt need anywhere near 2-3mg'd adex, i can get by on .5mg eod on 1500mgs worth of gear per week, and im gyno prone.
> 
> still need to know on when you plan on competing as far as dropping bf goes


Good question, i never know when meets are scheduled. Tried looking some up in the two states around me that have them, and only one on plwatch is a push/pull USAPL november 18 and 5 hours away. Usually APF has one around april and sometimes in fall around here. So this makes it harder to plan. So If I end up not being able to do a meet till some time next june for instance what route should I take?

I thinking it would be great to enter this bulk classic that starts nov 1st. I could cut as much fat as possible before then, then see where I am at after the bulk mid feb. 

What do you think?

----------


## Phased

> you wouldnt need anywhere near 2-3mg'd adex, i can get by on .5mg eod on 1500mgs worth of gear per week, and im gyno prone.
> 
> still need to know on when you plan on competing as far as dropping bf goes


What you said, 2-3mg of Adex would wreck someone even on cycle, its very potent. I know if I dose too much adex even once say goodbye to libio for a few days even on 1g of test a week.

----------


## dec11

> Good question, i never know when meets are scheduled. Tried looking some up in the two states around me that have them, and only one on plwatch is a push/pull USAPL november 18 and 5 hours away. Usually APF has one around april and sometimes in fall around here. So this makes it harder to plan. So If I end up not being able to do a meet till some time next june for instance what route should I take?
> 
> I thinking it would be great to enter this bulk classic that starts nov 1st. I could cut as much fat as possible before then, then see where I am at after the bulk mid feb. 
> 
> *What do you think?*


its up to you man, i end up looking like a bloated pig on a heavy strength cycle (see my vids in lounge) but once the water drains off im looking trim again within 7-14days. if you're going to peak on AAS for a plift meet you WILL put on bf and water, like it or not. strength/power and watching the cals dont mix, you have to eat like a lunatic and even if you keep it super clean like i do, you will still have some of those cals being stored as adipose.

you could go for a 2mth cut now and maintain it but when you start peaking for the comp you will put some back on without a doubt, you can minimise it by having everything down to a t diet wise but you wont stop all of it coming on.

we all wnat to be as big and strong as possible and look good with it, but rem you're entering a meet for a reason and this helps psychologically with the few weeks of not looking so good.

----------


## SEOINAGE

> its up to you man, i end up looking like a bloated pig on a heavy strength cycle (see my vids in lounge) but once the water drains off im looking trim again within 7-14days. if you're going to peak on AAS for a plift meet you WILL put on bf and water, like it or not. strength/power and watching the cals dont mix, you have to eat like a lunatic and even if you keep it super clean like i do, you will still have some of those cals being stored as adipose.
> 
> you could go for a 2mth cut now and maintain it but when you start peaking for the comp you will put some back on without a doubt, you can minimise it by having everything down to a t diet wise but you wont stop all of it coming on.
> 
> we all wnat to be as big and strong as possible and look good with it, but rem you're entering a meet for a reason and this helps psychologically with the few weeks of not looking so good.


Thanks for the perspective. what if I don't compete till later in year, could I run my first cycle and see how I do, and come off maintain and thing up a bit then prep for a contest later in the year? I ask because I really don't know when I can get to one, time to do more research, plus two new kids dunno how soon I could really travel and leave wife alone or take them all. But it sounds like my best bet is to plan my cycling around meet prep. I need to find a fed I want to really lift in, and who has the most meets I can actually attend. The closes powerlifters I have trained with occasionally over the last few years live 4 hours a way and they compete in WABL, so I could contact them, but it seems like it's always last minute.

On 200 mg of test and 1 mg of arimidex I have an E2 level of 28. That's what I was basing it on, so if I can still get by with a small dose that would be great, but I'm thinking I might need aromasin instead cause I think the dex was giving me headaches, and have no clue how to dose aromisn, I'll look it up, but would rather keep it on lowest end possible.

I really don't mind getting big, I mean right now I am fat and bloated, and was worse two months ago, but two months ago I was the strongest I have ever been because I ate like a monster would. I guess this first cycle will be more like getting used to it and seeing if I can put on some gains I can keep, and hit some gym lift PRs

----------


## OnTheSauce

> never tried yet believe or not, i hear some guys call it over rated and dbol is a better option, i'll give it a run next year and see for myself. tren, dbol and drol was a seriously potent strength combo!


thats what i prefer as well. halo made me more aggressive but the strength gains were better elsewhere.

----------


## SEOINAGE

coincidence has it that there is a powerlifting meet nearby 2 weeks after my first cycle is slated to end. sign up and do it? Dunno if it has raw yet or not, there is one end of jan that does, but it's too far to travel looks like. I will have to think more about this.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Do it. I did a meet on pct, you'll be fine.

----------


## SEOINAGE

looking at meet results from last year, looks like it is multiply allowed. So i buy gear and learn it, or compete raw? or find a different meet.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I always do raw

----------


## SEOINAGE

> I always do raw


Well I would like to. But I will be the only one

----------


## Brick

I think you should decide what weight class you want to compete in first?

----------


## SEOINAGE

> I think you should decide what weight class you want to compete in first?


Well probably 242 lbs. Since I am dieting for 2 more weeks and then bulking. I will guaranteed be well over 220. And if I am over 242 I can cut a little at the end. But ideally I just want to eat properly for bulk and then last two weeks load up for comp so If I break the 242 barrier I might just not care and compete upper class for the heck of it. Not like it matters that much as a first comp. But I checked numbers people are lifting from last year, and it's huge, but it's with 2 ply gear. so I dunno, I wish powerlifting was more common and there was a good federation with raw meets often and nearby. I would like to use gear one day. I have a two ply shirt that is too big, and impossible for me to touch in, and I have a single ply squat suit that is ancient I could probably get 50 lbs out of it though, but it doesn't compare with modern two ply squat suit and briefs that these guys will be wearing. I don't dare use the bench shirt again, I haven't used it in three years because I was injured while wearing it, and it was due to inadequate spotter brains, and bad judgement on my part. I have pins in my power rack but no spotters to help me.

----------


## John Andrew

Mate I am 57 5ft 8 and 95kgs, bodybuilders would say I am too fat, I think I am healthy, I feel great get stronger every year. I strated with test cyp only age 50. 600mgs per week, From there see how you feel. Have the gear and read about PCt, I don't know your age but I have never had any problems. 

It helps I can buy my gear at the pharmacy. good luck and enjoy, later you might want to use some deca in a cycle I mention this only because I have found it very beneficial in stopping pain and aiding recovery. Test first though. Kind regards, John

----------

